# Loctite Superglue - fish safe?



## Liam75^ (22 Oct 2020)

Are these Loctite superglues safe for use in aquascaping?  
I've found some contradictory answers, with some people saying no and others saying they've used them with no bother. 

Specifically, these two types in the photo below. 
There's no warning about aquatic/marine life on them that I can see, and I can't find any manufacturer's technical data on them either.






Thanks.


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Oct 2020)

All cyanacrylate (super glue)should be safe once cured,  see wikipedia  entry below. Check contents of yours for no additives. Unlikely to have anything extra in, unless a UV cure type adhesive.

Toxicity. The fumes from *cyanoacrylate* are a vaporized form of the *cyanoacrylate* monomer that irritate the sensitive mucous membranes of the respiratory tract (i.e., eyes, nose, throat, and lungs). They are immediately polymerized by the moisture in the membranes and become *inert*.


----------



## Ed Wiser (22 Oct 2020)

I have been using superglue in reef tanks for 25 years no problem. It cures fast under water


----------



## Liam75^ (22 Oct 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> All cyanacrylate (super glue)should be safe once cured


Thanks. Haven't used superglue for aquascaping before.

What does "cured" mean in practice? I've prepared some rockwork that's been ready for days, it's presumably cured by now.
But if I'm attaching plants to rocks to place in the tank, how long do I need to wait for it to cure?
Do I spray it while I'm waiting?


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Oct 2020)

Moisture will help cure, it should be pretty instant, unless the glue is isolated from the moisture in the air. A little spray would help ensure it is cured, belt and braces. I'd say it should be fine after days!


----------



## Nick potts (22 Oct 2020)

Liam75^ said:


> Thanks. Haven't used superglue for aquascaping before.
> 
> What does "cured" mean in practice? I've prepared some rockwork that's been ready for days, it's presumably cured by now.
> But if I'm attaching plants to rocks to place in the tank, how long do I need to wait for it to cure?
> Do I spray it while I'm waiting?



I wouldn't be worried about cure times. I and many others use superglue in running tanks (i.e attaching a plant underwater in the tank with fish etc) with no problems. In the presence of water, it will set almost instantly.


----------



## Liam75^ (22 Oct 2020)

Thanks for all the help and replies.


----------



## alto (24 Oct 2020)

And yet despite most people having no issues with various “super glues” there are consistent (occasional) reports of livestock death, plant melt associated with the use ... so it’s something to be aware of 
eg, if plant purchases have stretched your budget, use non-glue methods to attach; if you’re planning high quality costly shrimp, skip the glue ... and so on


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Oct 2020)

Theres also instances of grazers like catfish getting tangled up and caught in thread tied plants and moss. ADA moss cotton quickly bio degrades but expensive so back to price again. If in doubt stick (sorry) to glues from aquarium reputable manufacturers. I have never had a issue with superglues though


----------

